# Referred - what's next?



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post and I am new to this forum but I have been reading other posts for a while now.

My husband and I have been TTC for 17 months. I have had lots of blood tests done (day 2-5, day 21 and others) and they came back ok. Although I had raised prolactin but it was repeated and was fine the second time around!

My husband has had his SA one and although his results were 70% abnormal, our GP said that there were plenty of very good sperm so it wasn't an issue.

Anyway, we have been referred for further tests to our local hospital. I have had my appointment through which is in 4 weeks time. However, the letter was only addressed to me and it is a referral to the gynecologist.

I'm just wondering what I can expect from this appointment?

As it happens, it will fall on the last day of my cycle so I'm worried that I might have to cancel and reschedule in case any tests are carried out at the appointment!

Thanks for your help


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

The gynea may get you do have more bloods done but no tests. It is more chatting and finding out what they can do next, they may check your tubes or prescribe clomid. But do not worry u will just be having a chat and your period will not interfere with it.


----------



## naomi c (Oct 9, 2013)

I had my first hospital appointment last week after bring referred by my doc. My husband came with me. The gynae chatted to us, asked various questions and briefly went through the blood and semen results the doc had forwarded. Then he sent me for a blood test. He also had me book in for an ultrasound which had to be done on day 2-7 of my cycle to check my ovaries etc. My husband had to book in for another (more detailed) sperm analysis.

I had the ultrasound yesterday so now just waiting for another appointment with the gynae to talk through results discuss next steps.


----------

